# Geforce 9400 gt or HD 5450



## Gaurav265 (Feb 12, 2013)

Friends,i have zotac nvidia geforce 9400gt 1gb gddr2 graphics card.i can play every games with low setting with this card,though it is a dx10 card so, icant play cryssis 3.i am selling it at rs 2000 and planning to buy amd hd 5450,
so,i want to know that is hd 5450 is better than 9400gt ?,will hd5450 perform better than 9400 gt or not.any other recomendation than hd5450 in rs2200.
my pc specs-
intel dual core e2180 @2.0ghz
2gb ram
And i also want to know that what happens if i have a psu lower than 400 w with this specs.what is at risk gaming performance or hardware life...


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 12, 2013)

GT520 should be available at around the same price, it's performance is roughly equal to a 8600GT.. which shd enable you to play slightly oldgames at low settings (like oblivion, AC1, AC2 and even ACB, CoD4,5,6 etc)


----------



## Gaurav265 (Feb 12, 2013)

Gt 520 is available at rs2600 ,out of budget....any other


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 12, 2013)

Out of those two, HD 5450 is definitely better
I doubt PSU will cause any problems (as long as its not a local one) with such a low end GPU..
If you can, why dont you upgrade your CPU and MOBO.. sell your old ones and add some money, and buy G645+H61M mobo ( total ~6.5k)
the HD 2000 in the CPU is almost equal in performance to the above mentioned GPUs and you will get a lot more CPU performance anyway

Or better yet, just save up some cash and buy a bit later.. (Going through Same situation myself )


----------



## Gaurav265 (Feb 12, 2013)

here i am not going to spend money,i just sell 9400gt in 2000 and buy a new hd 5450 in 2000.so,i want to know that is hd5450 perform better or i stick to old one.i am upgrading because i need dx11...


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 12, 2013)

Better get hd 6450 at 2.5k atleast.save and wait.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 12, 2013)

directx 11 for what ? the GPU is so weak, it cant even take the full advantage of direct x 9


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 12, 2013)

This might help- Tom's Hardware US


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 12, 2013)

Considering Selling  it and buying this


----------



## Myth (Feb 12, 2013)

Gaurav265 said:


> here i am not going to spend money,i just sell *9400gt in 2000 *and buy a new hd 5450 in 2000.so,i want to know that is hd5450 perform better or i stick to old one.i am upgrading because i need dx11...



I dont think anyone would pay 2k for a 9400gt. 
If thats the case, I wonder what my 9600gt would sell for.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 13, 2013)

Better save upd and get HD 5570 1GB DDR3 for ~3.2k. 
Its the cheapest card that should be considered for gaming these days. Anything below it wont help you much in any latest and upcoming games.


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 13, 2013)

definitely dont get a 5570. Its worse than a 4670. AnandTech - AMD


----------



## ASHISH65 (Feb 13, 2013)

cute.bandar said:


> definitely dont get a 5570. Its worse than a 4670. AnandTech - AMD



well hd 4670 is old gpu and do not have dx 11 means he cannot play dx 11 games.i think hd 5570 or hd 6570 is must for medium gaming.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 13, 2013)

DirectX11 in games get enabled only when you reach the Ultra settings level (for almost all games).. Do you think a 2k GPU can run games at ultra ?
Except LOTRO (Lord of the Rings Online), which has very low requirements but still uses Dx11 in some parts, I dont think you can use DX11 in any other game with that GPU..


----------



## rst (Feb 13, 2013)

both are out dated cards.
new 5470 is available for rs 1850
I don't think anybody will give you rs 2000 for geforce 9400gt (best of luck for it)

Now for better games atleast go for amd 5570
You have to invest money for better game 
You can also try for second hand amd graphic cards at quickr.com


----------



## techFanatic (Feb 28, 2013)

cute.bandar said:


> definitely dont get a 5570. Its worse than a 4670. AnandTech - AMD



How about HD 5670 1GB DDR5?


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 28, 2013)

yes HD 5670 is a good choice.. you will be able to run games at med settings with that


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 28, 2013)

From 9400GT to any of those cards can't be considered as an upgrade..

Minimum choice should be HD5670 or HD6650 or HD6670.


----------

